# Timing chain issue



## Giony (Nov 1, 2018)

Hi, so I have a 2011 Cruze diesel (Z20D1) and I did a timing chain change, after the change the car starts normal, is idling normal but it won't revv past 1200 RPM, I checked 5 times the alignment, can someone give me some ideas on what could be? No codes showing up......thx


----------



## gyrfalcon (Dec 27, 2013)

Did you figure this out? Curious.


----------



## Giony (Nov 1, 2018)

Yes, it was the turbo was losing oil and didn't spin in high RPM so the air didn't enter the engine, strange situation, it was two years old core, might be because it was a cheap Chinese core or because I made an oil flush before opening the engine.


----------



## gyrfalcon (Dec 27, 2013)

Giony said:


> Yes, it was the turbo was losing oil and didn't spin in high RPM so the air didn't enter the engine, strange situation, it was two years old core, might be because it was a cheap Chinese core or because I made an oil flush before opening the engine.


I had something similar happen, but thankfully it was caused by a mouse 🐀 chewing a cheap vacuum line.


----------

